# Selling Marriott Aruba Surf Club Timeshare - have questions



## Dan Hourigan (Mar 20, 2018)

I'm a complete rookie and have been reading as much as I can on this website.  I "own" a week at the Marriott Aruba Surf Club, gold season 2 bedroom with garden view.  Since we moved to Montana it has been increasingly difficult to use this property, and with annual maintanance fees of $1800+ at this point we think it's best to sell.

Question 1 > has anyone successfully sold their unit at this property?
Question 2 > did you use a broker, if so can you refer me to one?
Question 3 > any rough idea of the fees to do so?

I sent an email to the MVCI Resale Operations Group and they indicated that if I sell, they would have the first right of refusal......OK, go it......but they also stated the following:

_As an alternative to continuing to pay maintenance fees year after year, we’d like to make you aware of the opportunity to relinquish or deed back your ownership. While this option will not result in any financial proceeds to you, it would be a guaranteed, quick way to exit the program and eliminate your ongoing annual maintenance fee commitment from 2019.  The transfer of your ownership would commence in as soon as 120-150 days of your acceptance.

The first year occupancy to MVC would be 2019 and you will be responsible to pay the annual fees for 2018 one last time. You will also get the annual use of the timeshare one last time in 2018.  Any outstanding maintenance fees, taxes or loans will need to be paid prior to ownership transfer. 

The offer to deed back your ownership is valid for the next 7 business days and is subject to change at any time with or without notice. _

A quick search seems like I should price this at $3000-$4000 (or am I way off?).  If I can recoup some of the cost of "buying" this timeshare, that would be great.  Or I can take their offer and walk away if I'm understanding.

On a side note > I did get a quote from Lonestar Transfer and they will "release me" from my timeshare for $3000, as in I pay THEM to absolve myself of any further obligations I have with my timeshare.  Not sure how this makes any sense?  What am I missing?

Thanks all who might be able to answer and support my cause!


----------



## jhac007 (Mar 20, 2018)

Dan Hourigan said:


> I'm a complete rookie and have been reading as much as I can on this website.  I "own" a week at the Marriott Aruba Surf Club, gold season 2 bedroom with garden view.  Since we moved to Montana it has been increasingly difficult to use this property, and with annual maintanance fees of $1800+ at this point we think it's best to sell.
> 
> Question 1 > has anyone successfully sold their unit at this property?
> Question 2 > did you use a broker, if so can you refer me to one?
> ...



RUN from Lonestar Transfer, that is a rip off .  They will take your money and you could still end up owning the week!  I cannot comment on the 3-4k valve of your week but if the market is loaded with them that is an indication they are not moving.  If you want to get rid of it now and be totally assured of being free of it Marriott is the safest/quickest way to go.


----------



## Braindead (Mar 20, 2018)

Dan Hourigan said:


> I'm a complete rookie and have been reading as much as I can on this website.  I "own" a week at the Marriott Aruba Surf Club, gold season 2 bedroom with garden view.  Since we moved to Montana it has been increasingly difficult to use this property, and with annual maintanance fees of $1800+ at this point we think it's best to sell.
> 
> Question 1 > has anyone successfully sold their unit at this property?
> Question 2 > did you use a broker, if so can you refer me to one?
> ...


Why would you even consider paying anyone or any company $3,000.00 for what Marriott will do for free?
I would go with Marriott because it may very well cost you more to sit and wait for a sale to occur than what you will sell for


----------



## iwanttoflyaway (Mar 20, 2018)

I'd check sold ebay listings for a more realistic value check.  If it (as I suspect) is a bit lower than you currently think, consider throwing it up in the board here as a giveaway.  I think you're allowed to ask for reimbursement of (this year's) maintenance fees, as long as you allow the new owner the associated use.  You're also allowed to ask the new owner to pay the transfer and closing fees, which makes the total kind of close to what you thought you might get for it.  

Unfortunately, that's exactly the limit folks like myself are (maybe!) willing to pay for pretty much any timeshare =/  I hope you find that yours is worth more than that.


----------



## Dan Hourigan (Mar 20, 2018)

Braindead said:


> Why would you even consider paying anyone or any company $3,000.00 for what Marriott will do for free?
> I would go with Marriott because it may very well cost you more to sit and wait for a sale to occur than what you will sell for



I inquired with Lonestar last year at this time and they’ve hounded me since. The Marriott offer seemingly didn’t exist last year, but seemingly is on the table now.


----------



## TXTortoise (Mar 21, 2018)

Redweek suggests value is $2K-$3K, and could easily be selling for $1500 and you pay closing.  

https://www.redweek.com/resort/P4872-marriotts-aruba-surf-club/timeshare-resales?type=resales

Though apparently someone just paid close to $4K, per ROFR.net
http://rofr.net

If you don't incur any closing costs with Marriott, or maybe even if you do, it looks to be the least painful way to quit dealing with it.

If it doesn't look like it's an ongoing offer, that might be another reason to do it.


----------



## Theiggy (Mar 21, 2018)

Don’t give it back to Marriott, you can easily sell it for $2500-3000;  $2000 for a quick sale. There are tons of people on Facebook looking to buy in the surf club group. Also if you want to give it away it would be snatched up by another user in a hot second because even though maint fees are high, it is a very desirable resort. If you want to give it away- please let me know.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Mar 21, 2018)

You should be able to get $2500 - $3000 on Redweek fairly easily.

We bought one on there a few years ago for $4000, but they have come down even further since then.


----------



## Seaport104 (Mar 21, 2018)

Dan Hourigan said:


> Question 1 > has anyone successfully sold their unit at this property?
> Question 2 > did you use a broker, if so can you refer me to one?
> Question 3 > any rough idea of the fees to do so?



Yes, Aruba is very desirable. If you're willing to give it Marriott for free, I'm sure there are people that will gladly receive the timeshare for free with them paying the costs to transfer. If I were you, I would rather do the latter and contribute to someone else's enjoyment rather than Marriott's pockets.

For the sale, I used LT Transfers solely to hold escrow (they charge a fee for it) and did the closing myself since it is so easy. But a broker will charge you at least $1,500 commission. If you want to sell a garden view gold quick, you'll probably have to price it at $1,500 + closing costs paid by the buyer; so if you use a broker you're back to zero proceeds

Fees are approx. $120 Marriott fees + closing costs of about $250-400 depending on which closing company you use

Very easy to transfer. I have the forms if you need it and can walk you through the process. Just find your original Aruba certificate because you will need to send that back to Marriott for the transfer and if you can't find it you can request another one but it takes a few weeks to arrive.


----------



## Dan Hourigan (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanks all!  Can someone explain the process of selling to me?  If I register and pay the $18.99 to register on Redweek.com, post an ad, and then what?  Do I need to bring a title company to the table, or the buyer?  Is an escrow service a good idea?  What do I need to have ready in order to make the process as smooth as possible, and of course any recommendations or referrals would be very helpful?  Just as a reference, MVCI sent me their ROFR form (attached).

I can't tell you all how grateful I am for your guidance.

Dan


----------



## Dan Hourigan (Mar 21, 2018)

Seaport104 said:


> Yes, Aruba is very desirable. If you're willing to give it Marriott for free, I'm sure there are people that will gladly receive the timeshare for free with them paying the costs to transfer. If I were you, I would rather do the latter and contribute to someone else's enjoyment rather than Marriott's pockets.
> 
> For the sale, I used LT Transfers solely to hold escrow (they charge a fee for it) and did the closing myself since it is so easy. But a broker will charge you at least $1,500 commission. If you want to sell a garden view gold quick, you'll probably have to price it at $1,500 + closing costs paid by the buyer; so if you use a broker you're back to zero proceeds
> 
> ...



Looks like you posted while I was drafting this.  I'll have to investigate LT Transfers.  Can I send you a PM with my contact info, or what's the best way for me to beg you for help


----------



## Seaport104 (Mar 21, 2018)

Dan Hourigan said:


> Looks like you posted while I was drafting this.  I'll have to investigate LT Transfers.  Can I send you a PM with my contact info, or what's the best way for me to beg you for help



Happy to help, PM me your contact info


----------



## Dan Hourigan (Mar 21, 2018)

I hope I was successful in my attempt to send your a PM.  If you don't see something, please let me know.

....actually it looks like I replied to a "conversation" that you started.  Perhaps that's different than a PM.  In any case my email is dwh at latmt. c0m


----------



## Seaport104 (Mar 21, 2018)

Dan Hourigan said:


> I hope I was successful in my attempt to send your a PM.  If you don't see something, please let me know.
> 
> ....actually it looks like I replied to a "conversation" that you started.  Perhaps that's different than a PM.  In any case my email is dwh at latmt. c0m



Received, sent you my info as well.


----------



## Mosescan (Mar 21, 2018)

Dan Hourigan said:


> Thanks all!  Can someone explain the process of selling to me?  If I register and pay the $18.99 to register on Redweek.com, post an ad, and then what?  Do I need to bring a title company to the table, or the buyer?  Is an escrow service a good idea?  What do I need to have ready in order to make the process as smooth as possible, and of course any recommendations or referrals would be very helpful?  Just as a reference, MVCI sent me their ROFR form (attached).
> 
> I can't tell you all how grateful I am for your guidance.
> 
> Dan


Use Redweek full service and it’s all covered. The owner is a member here and you can chat with him.


----------



## Jayco29D (Mar 22, 2018)

I agree with Mosescan. Pay someone to do it for you. It is not worth the hassle. I had bad experience with an individual owner so I will never consider buying from an owner again. And he was giving his timeshare away for $1. It was not worth a penny given the hassles he gave me. I backed out after a few days and then he threatened to sue me. This was someone on TUG. While TUG is a great information resource, I never look at TUG’s classified listings due to my bad experience. Stick with Redweek. I have had great experiences with Redweek and most of the agents who list there. Some Redweek agents are pretty good too.


----------



## Dan Hourigan (Apr 17, 2018)

Hello again.  Ironically enough, a gal named Jennifer Ralston contacted me about whether or not I was still interested in selling my Aruba Surf Club week.  She is with a business called "Timeshare Broker Services", phone 877.884.9577 x2817.  I asked her where she found information indicating that I was interested in selling and she said, "You inquired a while back on SMTN to list but didn’t proceed.  I have an interested buyer if you are still interested in selling."  This is true, and was really early on in my journey to figure out how to sell my timeshare.

So, anywho, the contract seems legit and the net proceeds to me would be $2200 (see pic).  They use a place called Timeshare Closing Services.  Has anyone heard of either of these businesses, or better yet dealt with them first hand.  Run away or roll the dice?


----------



## echino (Apr 18, 2018)

Mosescan said:


> Use Redweek full service and it’s all covered. The owner is a member here and you can chat with him.



I inquired about a week for sale handled by Redweek full service and they quoted $499 for closing to be paid by the buyer, in addition to whatever they charge the seller. That is steep!


----------



## Theiggy (Apr 19, 2018)

Dan Hourigan said:


> Hello again.  Ironically enough, a gal named Jennifer Ralston contacted me about whether or not I was still interested in selling my Aruba Surf Club week.  She is with a business called "Timeshare Broker Services", phone 877.884.9577 x2817.  I asked her where she found information indicating that I was interested in selling and she said, "You inquired a while back on SMTN to list but didn’t proceed.  I have an interested buyer if you are still interested in selling."  This is true, and was really early on in my journey to figure out how to sell my timeshare.
> 
> So, anywho, the contract seems legit and the net proceeds to me would be $2200 (see pic).  They use a place called Timeshare Closing Services.  Has anyone heard of either of these businesses, or better yet dealt with them first hand.  Run away or roll the dice?



Dan I just bought (actually still in process) EOY at Surf. The seller used Timeshare Closing Services. They have been extremely professional even though the process itself is taking forever!!! We started the process January, passed ROFR on Feb 8th and I still don’t have certificate of ownership. I wish I could buy your week too! I love Aruba. I’m also going to send you a message about selling/closing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## byebye (Apr 20, 2018)

Dan Hourigan said:


> Hello again.  Ironically enough, a gal named Jennifer Ralston contacted me about whether or not I was still interested in selling my Aruba Surf Club week.  She is with a business called "Timeshare Broker Services", phone 877.884.9577 x2817.  I asked her where she found information indicating that I was interested in selling and she said, "You inquired a while back on SMTN to list but didn’t proceed.  I have an interested buyer if you are still interested in selling."  This is true, and was really early on in my journey to figure out how to sell my timeshare.
> 
> So, anywho, the contract seems legit and the net proceeds to me would be $2200 (see pic).  They use a place called Timeshare Closing Services.  Has anyone heard of either of these businesses, or better yet dealt with them first hand.  Run away or roll the dice?



Hi Dan, I sent you a private message. Please respond.


----------



## drodavis (Apr 22, 2018)

Seaport104 said:


> Yes, Aruba is very desirable. If you're willing to give it Marriott for free, I'm sure there are people that will gladly receive the timeshare for free with them paying the costs to transfer. If I were you, I would rather do the latter and contribute to someone else's enjoyment rather than Marriott's pockets.
> 
> For the sale, I used LT Transfers solely to hold escrow (they charge a fee for it) and did the closing myself since it is so easy. But a broker will charge you at least $1,500 commission. If you want to sell a garden view gold quick, you'll probably have to price it at $1,500 + closing costs paid by the buyer; so if you use a broker you're back to zero proceeds
> 
> ...



Yes, please  walk me through the process. 
I am interested in selling two Surf weeks.  
Both are 2bedroom/2bath platinum (garden view) weeks.  
I have my certificates.
Thank you,
Orrin Davis 
drodavis1@aol.com


----------



## Theiggy (Apr 22, 2018)

drodavis said:


> Yes, please  walk me through the process.
> I am interested in selling two Surf weeks.
> Both are 2bedroom/2bath platinum (garden view) weeks.
> I have my certificates.
> ...



Please send me a message


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jme (Apr 22, 2018)

To buy or sell, I would call Seth Nock or Sam Rodriquez ...they are both experienced, honest,
and they are reasonable in their pricing and wonderful to deal with.
They have a long history in this business, and are among the few good guys who can be trusted. 

I found this just by googling Seth Nock....
http://www.sellingtimeshares.net/selling-timeshares/about-us/

I purchased two Marriott resales from them, and they were the best experiences I've had.
They usually carry multiple Marriotts in their inventory, so they are well familiar with the process.
I first ran across their names almost 20 years ago through TUG members who used and recommended them,
so they have remained in business because of their stellar reputations.


----------



## m61376 (Apr 22, 2018)

drodavis said:


> Yes, please  walk me through the process.
> I am interested in selling two Surf weeks.
> Both are 2bedroom/2bath platinum (garden view) weeks.
> I have my certificates.
> ...


For Plat. weeks I'd rec. contacting Marriott resales first and see if they're buying any back.


----------



## BocaBoy (Apr 22, 2018)

For the money OP is talking about, I would avoid all the hassle and give it back to Marriott.  Simplest, quickest, free (with no ROFR or other fees), and the transfer is guaranteed.  Nothing can fall through.  Selling through a broker will incur a commission, reducing the already meager expected proceeds.


----------



## Theiggy (Apr 22, 2018)

BocaBoy said:


> For the money OP is talking about, I would avoid all the hassle and give it back to Marriott.  Simplest, quickest, free (with no ROFR or other fees), and the transfer is guaranteed.  Nothing can fall through.  Selling through a broker will incur a commission, reducing the already meager expected proceeds.



I tend to disagree. 1. I personally do not think of over 2k as meager. It’s worth at least a try in my book. 2. why give Marriott more money? You can always gift it to someone on TUG (like me ). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elaine (Apr 22, 2018)

Concur about using Seth. 20+ years of being recommended on tug—clientele  who know the most about TS.
I would not use someone from an unsolicited call.
I would want it easy and would call Seth. But you can also easily sell it yourself.


----------



## TXTortoise (Apr 22, 2018)

spiker said:


> Hi Dan, I sent you a private message. Please respond.





Dan Hourigan said:


> Hello again.  Ironically enough, a gal named Jennifer Ralston contacted me about whether or not I was still interested in selling my Aruba Surf Club week.  She is with a business called "Timeshare Broker Services", phone 877.884.9577 x2817.  I asked her where she found information indicating that I was interested in selling and she said, "You inquired a while back on SMTN to list but didn’t proceed.  I have an interested buyer if you are still interested in selling."  This is true, and was really early on in my journey to figure out how to sell my timeshare.
> 
> So, anywho, the contract seems legit and the net proceeds to me would be $2200 (see pic).  They use a place called Timeshare Closing Services.  Has anyone heard of either of these businesses, or better yet dealt with them first hand.  Run away or roll the dice?



I’ve bought two weeks from them, with no issues, but have never sold through them. If they have a buyer in-hand and the contract looks good....take the money.


----------



## Dan Hourigan (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks all. I hope I’ve replied to all PM’s at this point. I’m under contract with a buyer that TBS brought to the table.  I will report back as I work through this process.


----------



## Dan Hourigan (Apr 24, 2018)

The broker requested a copy of the original “ownership certificate”, which I provided.  Now that I’m under contract TCS (Timeshare Closing Services) is requesting that I send the original ownership certificate to them. 

Is this customary / necessary???

I don’t want to put the cart too far in front of the horse, but if this is normal then I’ll roll with it.


----------



## Seaport104 (Apr 24, 2018)

Dan Hourigan said:


> The broker requested a copy of the original “ownership certificate”, which I provided.  Now that I’m under contract TCS (Timeshare Closing Services) is requesting that I send the original ownership certificate to them.
> 
> Is this customary / necessary???
> 
> I don’t want to put the cart too far in front of the horse, but if this is normal then I’ll roll with it.



Yes one ROFR clears (which it will), they will need the original certificate to send to Marriott as part of the transfer


----------



## byebye (Apr 24, 2018)

I don't know about Seth but I recently contacted Sam about questions and he did respond. I then sent him an offer to purchase (which wasn't his asking price) and he has not responded - so I'm not sure what to make of him.



jme said:


> To buy or sell, I would call Seth Nock or Sam Rodriquez ...they are both experienced, honest,
> and they are reasonable in their pricing and wonderful to deal with.
> They have a long history in this business, and are among the few good guys who can be trusted.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan Hourigan (Aug 6, 2018)

Just wanted to report back. The transaction went well; good communication and professional handling of the process from start to finish. Based on my experience I could recommend TBS and TCS. Money is in the bank ($2200) and this entire experience is behind me. 

Thanks for all the guidance I received here on the forum, very much appreciated.


----------



## silentg (Aug 6, 2018)

Glad it worked out for you.
Are you done with timeshares?
Hope you stay on TUG
Silentg


----------



## Dan Hourigan (Aug 13, 2018)

I can’t imagine buying another new timeshare, but a resale unit would be possible at some point.


----------

